# CD Mounted on E: - Please insert CD/DVD 1 in drive



## HotSpot (Jan 5, 2009)

I’ve mounted FIFA 2008 game image using Alcohal software. I can now see the files in E: Drive. But the problem is when I try to run the fifa setup .exe file from E: Drive, it says “Please insert CD/DVD 1 in drive E:”

It’s mounted obviously so I ain’t got a clue why it asks for the disk… Any ideas?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you mounted the game on the CD? why? if you downloaded the game from the internet from any warez or pirate site, we do not support at all pirated games.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

FIFA08 uses an anti-piracy measure that requires you to have the disc inserted. This blocks the use of Alcohol 120% and other virtual drive software, so the only legal solution we can give is to use the original disc. Thread closed.


----------

